# William & Kate Sie heiraten am 29. April 2011



## Mandalorianer (4 Dez. 2010)

*



William & Kate
Sie heiraten am 29. April 2011​**
Jetzt ist es offiziell: Prinz William und seine bürgerliche Verlobte Kate Middleton werden am 29. April 2011
in der Londoner Kathedrale Westminster Abbey heiraten, gab der Palast bekannt. 
*




​

Nach großem Rätselraten um den Hochzeitstermin werden Prinz William und seine bürgerliche Verlobte Kate Middleton (beide 28) bereits im April 2011 vor den Altar treten. Vor genau einer Woche hatten die beiden ihre Verlobung verkündet, acht Tage später folgte jetzt der Termin: Der große Tag fällt auf den 29. April 2011 – das Paar habe sich immer eine Hochzeit im Frühling und an einem Freitag gewünscht, sagte ein Sprecher von Prinz William. Premierminister David Cameron teilte mit, der Tag der Hochzeit werde ein nationaler Feiertag sein. „Wir wissen, dass die Welt am 29. April zuschauen wird, und das Paar ist sehr, sehr erpicht darauf, dass das Spektakel ein klassisches Beispiel dafür sein sollte, was Großbritannien am besten kann“, sagte Prinz Williams Sprecher Jamie Lowther-Pinkerton. Die Kosten für das wohl viele Millionen Pfund teure Großereignis will vor allem die königliche Familie stemmen, aber auch die Brauteltern wollen einen Beitrag leisten.

Während Schwedens Kronprinzessin Victoria (33) sich eineinhalb Jahre auf ihren großen Tag vorbereitet hatte, scheinen es William und Kate sehr eilig zu haben. In ihrem TV-Interview hatten sich die beiden auch schon öffentlich mit der Frage nach Kindern befasst. Die Trauung findet nur gut eine Woche nach dem 85. Geburtstag von Williams Großmutter, Queen Elizabeth II., statt. Zudem heiraten die beiden noch vor Monaco-Fürst Albert (52) und seiner Verlobten Charlene Wittstock (32), die am 2. und 3. Juli 2011 „Ja“ sagen werden. Vielleicht, weil die erste Hochzeit des Jahres jedem in größerer Erinnerung bleibt – und die zweite immer nur verglichen wird?

Fest steht: Die Trauung findet – wie bereits vermutet – in der Londoner Westminster Abbey statt. Das hatte sich angedeutet. Kate Middleton wurde einen Tag nach der Verlobung dabei fotografiert, wie sie die Kathedrale verließ. Während William auf dem Rückweg zu seinem Luftwaffenstützpunkt in Nordwales war, hatte sie der Kirche einen „privaten, kurzen Besuch“ abgestattet, so ein Sprecher des Prinzen. Begleitet wurde die Millionärstochter von Williams engsten Mitarbeitern und ihren neuen Leibwächtern, die sie als zukünftige Prinzessin fortan auf Schritt und Tritt beschützen. „Kate kennt St. Paul´s Cathedral sehr gut, ganz im Gegensatz zu Westminster Abbey. Sie wollte ein Gefühl für die Kirche bekommen. Nachdem sie es nun hat, wird die Entscheidung wohl zwischen diesen beiden Gebäuden fallen“, zitierte „hellomagazine.com“ einen Insider. Wie recht er hatte.

Die prunkvolle Kathedrale eignet sich perfekt für die Traumhochzeit des Jahrzehnts: In Westminster Abbey hatten 1947 Williams Großmutter, die heutige Königin Elizabeth II., und Prinz Philip geheiratet. Ein halbes Jahrhundert später wurde dort der Trauergottesdienst für Williams tödlich verunglückte Mutter Diana abgehalten. In der Kirche finden circa 3.500 Menschen Platz.

Der Ernst des Lebens beginnt für Kate allerdings bereits lange vor der Hochzeit: Schon vor Weihnachten wird die bürgerliche Unternehmertochter, die später Prinzessin Catherine heißen wird, ihre ersten offziellen Termine wahrnehmen.


*Gruss Gollum*


----------



## Q (6 Dez. 2010)

hoffentlich behält er mindestens so viel Humor wie Prinz Philip  :thx:


----------

